# Vifa TC9 - 3" Midrange/Widebander REVIEW/Measurements



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's the data:

*Linear Distortion*

Nearfield FR:



Far-field FR 0-60deg:





CSD:



*Impedance Plot (2 drivers):*



*Non-linear distortion (90dB/1m equivalent):*

THD/%HD:





FR & HD



IMD:







*All plots available here: *Vifa TC9 Slideshow by Hanatsu2 | Photobucket

------------------

Ok. Here's a great driver. Considering the price its performance is no less but amazing! Linear behavior is great, a minor breakup node at/around 9kHz. Very smooth otherwise. Almost a 6 octave wide flat response. Plenty of HF for those who wanna use it as a widebander. Non-linear distortion is also good, considering its motor/cone design. THD stays around 0,7% above 250Hz and consist mostly of 2nd order HD. Non-existent tall order products. IMD is good to average depending on how you use it. It clearly doesn't like the 250-300Hz + 7000-9000Hz dual tones. 2nd order IMD is moderately high around the higher stimulus tone (f2). 

Summary: Best used as a midrange between 300-4000Hz, if you can deal with the dropping power response above 4000Hz it's clean all the way up to ~8kHz. Used as a widebander I'd highpass it around 400Hz to avoid some of the IMD higher up in frequency. If you really want to push it you could highpass it around 250Hz with a steep slope. Very cheap driver and it performs just as good as much much more expensive drivers. Strongly recommended.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Compared to the ETON 3-400 driver.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Strangely enough, not many give this driver a second look because of it's price... 
Very smooth driver... not very efficient though...

But I had to like them to do this;








And this way it IS efficient .


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Snobbery I suppose, but it is a damn good driver. Perhaps it is it's low cost or the fact that it is only 8 ohm which doesn't add to efficiency. Idk... however, there is a 4 ohm variant. For some reason no one carries it.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had these before as part of a 3 way, ~300 - 4000K w/12db slopes both ends in kick panels. I liked these for their smoothness as I am into smooth/pleasing/non fatigueing(sp?) sound, but I did find that I couldn't mate it with a metal dome tweeter due to lacking upper end that I wanted from these. They were almost too smooth, but again, it could have been my location. These are much more forgiving than glass version of these - TG9s. Overall, I liked these, but I am not playing with Dayton 3.5" extended range that seems to fill in missing gaps for me.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> I had these before as part of a 3 way, ~300 - 4000K w/12db slopes both ends in kick panels.



How much did you have to feed them to get good output from down there.... rated in 8 ohm of course? I've been contemplating kicks with them mated up with a small neo textile Dayton tweet on the pillars. Either that or back in the dash.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've had 55wrms on hand on hand for those.


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice review. Looks like a great driver for the money


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes. The results are on par with the Scan-Speak 12m I tested last year. I've done some listening, they should meet most audiophiles requirements. Excellent midrange!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Is there any way to get a hold of the 4 ohm version?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Is there any way to get a hold of the 4 ohm version?


The 8ohm version is called: TC9FD18-08

and the 4ohm version is called: TC9FD00-04

Not the same driver. The TC9FD18-04, seem to be discontinued or incorrectly named at some sites. Tymphany themselves don't list it. Just buy two drivers and parallel connect them ;P


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Must have been discontinued for I do recall having looked at the pdf for it. All construction appeared the same... frame, cone, etc... not sure why though. Anywho, already have the 8 ohm but seriously against doubling mids.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Must have been discontinued for I do recall having looked at the pdf for it. All construction appeared the same... frame, cone, etc... not sure why though. Anywho, already have the 8 ohm but seriously against doubling mids.


http://catalogs.infocommiq.com/avcat/images/documents/dataSheet/TC9FD-18-04_Datasheet.pdf

Actually found it, the spec sheet that is...

The TG9 version got a 4ohm option. Should be somewhat similar, same driver with different cone.

Vifa TG9FD-10-04 3-1/2" Glass Fiber Cone Full Range

---------

That guy who measured both drivers seems to prefer the TC9 though: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/multi-way/252871-peerless-ne-series-anyone-used-them-2.html


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, I've read the comparisons... I really like the sound of the paper. Then again, I've played with enough in my days. It's getting time to settle down with one set and relax from experimenting for a while. If I could get my hands on a set of JBL P6563c I probably would.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Yeah, I've read the comparisons... I really like the sound of the paper. Then again, I've played with enough in my days. It's getting time to settle down with one set and relax from experimenting for a while. If I could get my hands on a set of JBL P6563c I probably would.


Hm... never heard.

The best midrange drivers I've heard were some huge ATC domes.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The JBL P6563c is merely a 3-way version of the P660c component set. For some reason they were never offered in the US. 

ATC is too rich for my blood and especially for the work.vehicle. I'll settle down with something, probably soon after.the holidays are over. In the meanwhile I still have the TC9 stored up for a worthy midbass mate.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

thanks for the review!

bench testing those drivers now. looking to double up two 8 ohm versions in my pillars. so far i really like what my ears are hearing. next i'll compare them to the more efficient faitals.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 29, 2012)

Wesayso said:


> Strangely enough, not many give this driver a second look because of it's price...
> Very smooth driver... not very efficient though...
> 
> But I had to like them to do this;
> ...


what is the impedance does the amplifier see on those?


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

About the same as a single driver... 5 in series x 5 parallel








Measurement of the speaker above, 25 drivers but looks like one.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Just found the 4-Ohm TC9FD00-4 "new item" at PE! A couple bucks more, but still look like quite a bargain. Is it really the same driver, but 4 Ohm?

Graphs are impressive. 4Ohm gives 90dB sensitivity, but only 1.6mm Xmax. Doesn't go as low as I'd like to mate with underseat midbass.
Think this'll work okay in a 3-series door, with a tweeter in the sail to take over the highs?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

tjswarbrick said:


> Just found the 4-Ohm TC9FD00-4 "new item" at PE! A couple bucks more, but still look like quite a bargain. Is it really the same driver, but 4 Ohm?
> 
> Graphs are impressive. 4Ohm gives 90dB sensitivity, but only 1.6mm Xmax. Doesn't go as low as I'd like to mate with underseat midbass.
> Think this'll work okay in a 3-series door, with a tweeter in the sail to take over the highs?




Not the same driver. If you look back a few posts, you will see where Hanatsu & I discussed that a bit. The other 4 ohm TC9 with a polymer frame was never released into the market I believe. Probably made for some speaker manufacturer. Would have been nice though. If you pay attention you will see that the TC9 4 ohm currently at P.E. has less throw vs the polymer frame 8 ohm version.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Bayboy said:


> Not the same driver. If you look back a few posts, you will see where Hanatsu & I discussed that a bit. The other 4 ohm TC9 with a polymer frame was never released into the market I believe. Probably made for some speaker manufacturer. Would have been nice though. If you pay attention you will see that the TC9 4 ohm currently at P.E. has less throw vs the polymer frame 8 ohm version.


Ah. Thank you.
I read, but seem to have misunderstood his post on the 4Ohm one.
Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

No biggie.... gotta remember companies like Tymphany still build for other companies so not everything will be available to the public in raw form. Many other manufacturers/builders have gone that same route over the years unfortunately.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Wesayso said:


> Strangely enough, not many give this driver a second look because of it's price...
> Very smooth driver... not very efficient though...
> 
> But I had to like them to do this;
> ...


A distortion plot of 50 of the polymer basket TC9 running in stereo:








I'm convinced it does even better, these measurements were taken with a lot of ambient noise from a busy street.

There is another strange version out there:
Tymphany TYPY03W06O0111 3-1/2" Full Range Driver
Though that seems more like an extended midrange driver...
Pretty though...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmmmm.... woven kevlar. Looks quite attractive. High Q with a high ebp. Odd driver more reminiscent of car audio.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah $24 a pair.. Folks would have that "too good to be true" idea about it. Nothing fancy to see here, but if the TC9 brings it, it's a diamond in the rough secret value bomb. I might have to get a couple just for giggles. 

Might give me purpose to finally get the little OX vifa tweets going that have been in the drawer for too long. Would they be a nice match for these TC9's? 










Makes me want to do a cute waveguide sail tweeter + the TC9 mid crammed in oem tweet spot behind the door card of the Tacoma, if the Vifa could be shoehorned in there, which I doubt.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Babs said:


> OX vifa tweets


You could do better with a little more money.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> You could do better with a little more money.


Oh agreed.. When I got them, I had zero fabrication skills and figured it was tiny enough for the (brace yourself) stock locations in my Civic. So naturally, they're stuck in a drawer with no use. Might be a fun one to try with a waveguide possibly. Maybe a good first project for router skill development with a round-over bit for rear-mounted rings for sails maybe. But they'd most definitely need to be in a robust 3-way I imagine crossed fairly highish, if I had to guess, to fill in the top-end with a closely placed good 2-3" such as possibly this TC-9.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Personally I'd go with one of the Small Dayton neo tweets. A mid that small doesn't need even a medium size tweet to accompany it.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Agreed. Got them too. The little OX is quite a bit smaller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I was thinking of the ND20FA-6 in particular. Have used them for an extended period over the years. Very overlooked tweeter when needing to mate up to a small mid. Very impressed with them.


----------



## tulse (Mar 16, 2010)

How are you guys mounting those flangeless Dayton Neos in a car or pod?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

They're press fit so you have to make the hole pretty tight. I didn't like it like that so next time I may use some small black countersunk screws and drill some holes into the flange. The screws will have to be quite small.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Some DIY waveguide builds with some of these flange less tweets would be good reading fodder.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

the thought has crossed my mind, just not quite there yet. thinking mini guides in sail panels


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Trough the kindness of a DIYAudio.com forum member I got a pair of the TC9's cousins, the Scan Speak 10F 8424G00... 
It is scary how much they have in common, yet there are plenty of differences.
Cone material is different and the 10F has a real powerful motor and a real neat frame.
The 10F is the better one in almost every measurement I've seen but it is striking to see how the TC9 keeps up for way less money.
You can see them behave very similar in most tests including waterfall plots. As far as little 3.5" near full range drivers go the 10F sure is a winner.

I wish I could afford getting 48 more to fill my line arrays .

The TG9 8 ohm has a different frame compared to the TC9. I've always wondered about that. The 10F is more similar (apart from the material) to the TC9. The only odd thing on the 10F is the closed spider back. The TC divers are open there.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I can get a pair of 10f and measure 

Skickat från min SM-G900F via Tapatalk


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Be prepared to keep them, that's all I'm going to say .


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Heh. I know the 10f are great drivers. Never properly measured them though. I have a few other drivers stacking up from Alpine, Audio system and Eton that I will measure when I have time over 

Skickat från min SM-G900F via Tapatalk


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

I've been hoping to snag a pair of 10f's for comparison, but a little out the budget, so I'm keeping my eyes peeled on the classifieds. Unless, one of you has a pair they'd like to part with???

Btw, I think I've officially ruled out the TC9 at this point but still not sure. To get the same sensitivity as others Im trying out, I'd have to run two in parallel and they still don't quite get close. I will say, I could probably listen to these without a tweeter in most cases and found these to be very un-offending.


----------



## atownmack (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm on the hunt for a 3" midrange right now. Is the tc9 good for the price, or good period? Has anyone heard the faitalpro 3fe22? I see this driver come up all the time as well.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The TC9 is good period even if it costed twice the price. Only downfall some see is 8 ohm impedance, but that rarely causes an hindrance. Don't fall prey to turning a good driver down due to low cost. That puts you in the rat race. Buy a driver for it's attributes, not it's cost. The TC9 just so happens to suit both well.


----------

